# Wired up and running....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got the engine, fans, dash, etc. wired up...SO,we ran the engine for about 1/2 hour tonight. Bled the power steering/hydroboost. It ran well. Couldn't get to 160 degreees with both fans running....160* on the dot with one fan on. Smoked the fan controller  gotta find out why tomorrow. I think it was defective. Big news: NO LEAKS !!!!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

SWEET! Congrats Eric!!! (except for the fan controller, of course) OH! Got Video?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats as well, man, that thing is a beast.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents, I will take video next time...too much thinkin' & worryin' last night! :lol: :cheers Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I am speechless. AND blind from all the chrome go fast goodies in that engine compartment. 
:cool

There that's better.

I can't wait for video of the first ride.

Congrats man!
arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!...I am waiting on the wheels, and still have some "interior wiring" and upholstery to do. Also the wheel well moldings, emblems, etc.....then: TIME TO STRIPE the driveway! Video soon. Eric arty: arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Gosh E, that engine just looks incredible.

Is that a preluber on the firewall? I wish you had bigger pics so I could go over the details better. All that red anodizing with the polished components just looks so freakin AWSOME.

How about a complete parts list for us droolers? Some details on the fuel system, carbs etc. Please? 

Sooooooo Niiiiiicccceeee! :cool


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....E does that fuel log have a pressure gauge built into it...i need to get the dual carb linkage and figure out how i am gonna run my fuel line. What type of MSD unit are you running? have a feeling there will be no car of the month challengers for June....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well alrighty then :cheers

I'm excited to see the progress 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again fellas! I will compile a list of the fuel system components and make a post, with pics....I just gotta tidy up a bit ......arty: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No leaks and up and running.....it won't be long now!! Congrats on the progress of your Road Striper.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff !


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, ALKY and INST,, that is a remote oil filter. After first oil change, it will be shorter and black ( Nitemare Pontiac in Conn.). The fuel system : A stainless steel repro 1967 GTO tank (21 gal). Rob Mc fuel pick up and sender, in tank 1/2 inch lines. Aeromative A-1000 fuel pump and filter at tank. -8AN to fuel log, and -6 return. FUEL LOG: Supplied by BDS (we added the gauge). Built in regulator AFTER the carbs, and another Aeromotive filter. CARBS: 2- QFT B-2 (blower carbs) 750 CFM. They FEED: a BDS 871 Supercharger 6-8 lbs of boost TO: a IAII block based 505 cu/in 8.57:1 compression motor.....coupled TO: a 4L80e trannywith "special order" Continental TQ convertor---Strange Racing driveshaft---3.73:1 Moser rear. I will get some close ups in a day or two, after I am injected with " precious, life sustaining fluids" at the Dr.'s office this week. ERIC :cheers


----------

